# working in thailand for a UK employer



## zbuffer (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I am currently working as a programmer for a UK company. They don't have any offices in Thailand, but I would like to work in the UK for 6 months of the year and in Thailand for 6 months. Since my employer is not a Thai company would I need a business visa and would I need a work permit? 

I wouldn't be setting up an office or employing any other people. I would simply be doing my usual programming job, but in Thailand.

Many thanks.


----------

